# UCLA vs. USC Undergad Film School? Which would/did you choose and why?



## Shai Garrett (Mar 30, 2015)

I was recently accepted to both UCLA and USC's film schools but I am having a very, very tough time making a decision. I will be a freshman this fall and I'm 100% sure I want to be a filmmaker. Throughout my life I have always been interested in writing. I started writing short stories in elementary and transitioned to writing screenplays in high school. My major for UCLA is Film & Television and my major for USC is Film & Television Production. I'm especially interested in Screenwriting, Directing, and Editing though I know I won't be able to declare concentrations until my junior year at the earliest. Also, I am from California so even though USC is more expensive, out of state tuition is not a factor.

UCLA has been my dream school since I was nine years old so I'm completely incapable of making a non biased decision here. Both are great schools which doesn't make this any easier. I love UCLA's campus and the creative freedom that comes with their film program a lot more than USC's, but USC comes with the trojan mafia which opens so many doors all on its own. I'm really stuck here and any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Oct 22, 2015)

greets Shai! , how did you get on USC?, any recommendation for a Mexico, international aspiring freshman? haha


----------

